# Double mit 2 Nachkommastellen speichern.



## Hassbrut (4. Feb 2004)

Wie erreiche ich, dass zum Beispiel die double-Zahl 7.00 auch als 7.00 per Filewriter gespeichert wird und nicht nur 7.0?

*edit* hupps, falsches Topic.
Bitte verschieben.


----------



## Walter (4. Feb 2004)

hi
versuch mal die double-zahl mit %1 zu überprüfen ob sie .0 ist und sie dann als string mit dem inhalt ' zahl+"0" ' mit dem filewriter zu schreiben


----------



## bygones (4. Feb 2004)

Es gibt die Klasse NumberFormatter die dir da hilft:


```
double zahl = 7.00;
NumberFormatter nf = NumberFormatter.getInstance();
nf.setMinimumFractionDigits(2);
String zweiNachkommaStellen=nf.parse(zahl);
```

Notfalls in der API mal bei NumberFormatter schauen


----------



## Hassbrut (4. Feb 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt die Klasse NumberFormatter die dir da hilft:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Die hab ich gesucht. Trotzdem dank an beide.


----------



## Thomas123 (29. Jan 2009)

Alles uralt, raus damit, das braucht kein Mensch mehr!


----------



## Vayu (29. Jan 2009)

und wieso holst du uralte threads hoch, wenn du nichts zum thema zu sagen hast?


----------

